# [OT] Utilita' inutili :-)

## Ginko

Tanto per rinfrescare l'atmosfera torrida di queste giornate, vi va di buttare giu' una lista di tools cool?

Utilita' inutili ossia programmini magari divertenti ma che servono a poco o a niente.

Comincio io con festival !

```
emerge festival
```

Un sintetizzatore vocale che parla inglese (accento sia britannico che americano), gallese e spagnolo!

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

Sotto debian se non ricordo male c'era "vigor", un editor stile vi con assistente stile "MS Windows"  :Very Happy: 

( in gentoo non mi pare ci sia purtroppo, magari è la volta buona che qualcuno ne fa un ebuild  :Razz:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io propongo uno dei programmi piu' inutili:

```
emerge cowsay
```

Per eseguirlo basta digitare

```
cowsay una_frase_che_vuoi_tu
```

----------

## MyZelF

Vorrei complimentarmi personalmente con l'autore di questa perla:

```
# emerge search sex

Searching...

[ Results for search key : sex ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-games/sex [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4 kB

      Homepage:    http://spatula.net/software/sex/

      Description: Spouts silly mad-lib-style porn-like text

```

----------

## teknux

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge festival
> ```
> ...

 

prima di scaricarmi quel po' di pacchetti necessari, ma funziona bene?

ho fatto emerge di cowsay, ahahhaha che simpatico!

----------

## Ginko

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prima di scaricarmi quel po' di pacchetti necessari, ma funziona bene?

 

Per parlare parla, la pronuncia spagnola e' buona, ma non pretendere che non si capisca che e' un computer a parlare.

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

Dalle manpages:

 *Quote:*   

> fsck.xfs - do nothing, successfully.

 

----------

## Benve

questa è utile o inutile?

app-misc/cmatrix

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> questa è utile o inutile?
> 
> app-misc/cmatrix

 

Propendo per l'inutilmente utile, quindi In Topic!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Considerando poi che gli autori stessi di cmatrix avvisno che puo inpiegare sino al 40% delle risorse della cpu ci andrei piano  :Smile: 

----------

